# Looking for a game in Gatineau, Québec



## popanas (Jul 25, 2009)

*Looking for a game in Gatineau, Québec*

I am a young player who would like to join a group near Gatineau (Hull sector) to play the weekends. I would prefer a game in french but I think I can manage to play in english.

Hope to find what I want.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 6, 2009)

popanas said:


> I am a young player who would like to join a group near Gatineau (Hull sector) to play the weekends. I would prefer a game in french but I think I can manage to play in english.
> 
> Hope to find what I want.




C'est dommage que j'ai quitté l'Outaouais depuis quelques années. Je t'aurais volontier invité à ma table. J'ai passé tellement de temps à chercher de nouveaux partenaires.

Quelle genre de jeu cherches-tu ? D&D ? Quelle édition ? Autre système ?

Edit : Je pose ces questions pour deux raisons. D'abord, pour permettre aux autres lecteurs de savoir ce que tu cherches comme partie. Ensuite, par ce que je songe à démarrer une campagne à distance (Maptools + Skype; il n'y a pas beaucoup de joueurs en Beauce). Si je le fais, ce serai une campagne utilisant Pathfinder, j'utiliserais les aventures de la Pathfinder Society, ce qui permettrait à ma conjointe qui va bientôt accoucher de notre troisième enfant de se joindre à nous à peu prêt n'importe quand. Pour cela, il me faut trois ou quatre joueurs, que le 13 août arrive pour que je puisse télécharger la version finale des règles et que j'ai un peu de temps pour me familiariser avec tout ça.


----------



## popanas (Aug 10, 2009)

Je joue présentement à la version 3,5 de donjons et dragons, mais je pense que n'importe quelle version du jeu me conviendrai. J'accepte de rejoindre ton groupe si tu veux bien sur. Sinon bravo pour ta femme. C'est un gars ou une fille? J'espère bientot me trouver un nouveau groupe, car avec l'entrée au CEGEP, je crois que mon groupe va se dissoudre.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 11, 2009)

popanas said:


> Je joue présentement à la version 3,5 de donjons et dragons, mais je pense que n'importe quelle version du jeu me conviendrai. J'accepte de rejoindre ton groupe si tu veux bien sur. Sinon bravo pour ta femme. C'est un gars ou une fille? J'espère bientot me trouver un nouveau groupe, car avec l'entrée au CEGEP, je crois que mon groupe va se dissoudre.




Pathfinder est très proche de 3.5, tu ne devrais pas être en terrain inconnu.

Pour ce qui est de Julie, elle attend une petite fille. Après deux garçons, nous allons devoir réapprendre comment ça marche élever un enfant ! 

Pour le groupe, je t'en reparle dans une semaine ou deux, le temps que je mette la main sur la version finale de Pathfinder et que je me prépare un peu.


----------

